# trade dress in a minivan



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

How the hell do people see the "uber" trade sign in a minivan that's tinted to near 10%?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

azndriver87 said:


> How the hell do people see the "uber" trade sign in a minivan that's tinted to near 10%?


They don't.

It's not a problem. I've even gotten pulled over with temporary registration in a tinted rear window that was 100% invisible, just popped the hatch and was like "sorry officer, can't really see it but it IS there... didn't realize it was so hard to see putting it on, and it started coming apart when i tried to pull it off and relocate it so i just left it there"

...no problem


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

it's not required to be "visible" - just required to be there.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

CvilleUber said:


> it's not required to be "visible" - just required to be there.


That's dangerous misinformation.
It depends upon where you're driving.
In the state of California it must be visible from 20ft away and is heavily enforced.
My windows are tinted - I've applied aftermarket vinyl decals to the outside of my vehicle. I know it's cringe-worthy, but CPUC doesn't mind the extra tax revenue if you're too cool to wear the sticker.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

I had no idea - and since you made me think about it - I looked it up for Virginia - must be visible 50 feet away during daylight hours and "clearly visible in darkness"!!


----------

